# Any tips ...



## jacknrussell (Oct 21, 2012)

Any tips on getting my birds show worthy


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/4hpoultry/t02_pageview/Showing_Tips.htm


----------

